# Wyndham Skyline Tower, Atlantic City, October 28 to 31



## Normita (Sep 16, 2016)

1 BR deluxe unit (about 800 s.f. with full kitchen, whirlpool tub, sleeps 4) available for 3 nights, Oct. 28 to 31/16.  

Cost is $300.


----------



## Normita (Oct 6, 2016)

This unit is still available.


----------



## Normita (Oct 11, 2016)

This rental is no longer available.


----------

